# 10m lay flat hose with cassette?



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find a (no more than) 10 metre lay flat hose that rolls up into a cassette?

Looked around and all I can find are huge 50ft cassettes or ones that are far too expensive. Forty quid for a hose is too rich for me and want it as small as possible when packed up.

Alternatively, anyone any better compact solutions for getting lots of water into the van?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## 106320 (Aug 6, 2007)

there are some 15m ones on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-50FT-FLAT...yZ139905QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I use the caravan answer to topping up my fresh water tank,a 25 litre container and a hose with a submersible pump.also have a set of wheels to carry it when full.

cabby


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

cabby said:


> I use the caravan answer to topping up my fresh water tank,a 25 litre container and a hose with a submersible pump.also have a set of wheels to carry it when full.
> 
> cabby


Sounds like a good idea. How do you power the pump? and how long does it take to pull in the 25 litres?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just a word of caution. I have often been puzzled that people either seem to love lay flat hoses, or find them a right pain. I have now discovered one reason, even if there are others.

The hose, through continually being "inflated" and "deflated" over time, develops pinhole leaks on the seams. Bit of a pain, but it did the job well over 2+ years. So I bought another. If it had been another that would have been great, but the cassette was a different design. Well it was like being attacked by a Conga. Getting that hose back in the cassette was absolutely tedious.

Fortunately I hadn't thrown the old one out, so I put the new hose on the old cassette and all is OK again. So, if you get one, I'd advise you ensure the cassette is one in which the hose feeds into a slot in the outer edge, and is not free to feed (or fall off) anywhere it chooses.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> The hose, through continually being "inflated" and "deflated" over time, develops pinhole leaks on the seams.design. Getting that hose back in the cassette was absolutely tedious.


Spot on Dave. Ours gives a lovely cooling spray from all the pinholes - welcome in summer but not in winter ! We took it off the reel altogether and it now folds neatly round a flat length of wood. Much easier to fold and smaller to store.

A submersible pump, taking its 12v power supply from either the cab 12v socket or, if you are lucky, the one fitted next to the water inlet, is very good indeed and takes only a minute to suck up a bucket of water.

If space is limited then a bucket is more useful than a dedicated water carrier and wheels. We only use this if we run out and don't want to move the van or if the access to water is tight for the van. We also carry a 2m length of ordinary blue hose and find we use this more than the lay-flat one.

G


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Steve,

I got two from here:-

http://tinyurl.com/22x34b

They've been absolutely fine, and for £10, you can't go wrong.

Dougie.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Ditto same as Dougie above.

I got two and they are great. They aren't food quality but I have not found any trouble with taste. I just flush them through before I couple up to the tank.

Johnny F


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

I have to endorse Dave and Grizzly's experiences - I bought a flat store hose cassette on ebay, and it was total rubbish. But then again it was also dirt cheap - classic "you get what you pay for". I dare say a more expensive flat store hose might last a bit longer. It's interesting that a fwe years ago, all the DIY and other stores sold flat store hose, and now it is very hard to find. That also tells me something.

You could also consider hose that automatically recoils into a small footprint - something like this on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SELF-RECOIL-G...yZ139905QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

These hoses do not recoil into a cassette, so we just coil ours into a small plastic washing up bowl which fits into the outer locker. But it is a cheap and reliable solution that takes up very little space. And the washing up bowl gives us storage for the plethora of different tap connections that seem to be necessary for the variety of fittings there are out there.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Bought one from ASDA for £9, used it 3 times without any snags so far

Bubblehead


----------

